# Clay Rd+rain+old plumbing truck=FUN!!!!



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep, we doggies!!! You should see the other guy. Couldn't resist it. Loving the dirty south!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats right!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh that is so weak:laughing:

I'll have to dig out a pic of my Jeep after mud racing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad to know that im not the only one who likes to play in the mud. I wanna drink a keg of bud ice Ill, and go riding in your rockcrawler. Then, i can imitate Jimmy hendrix's Voo Doo child, and stand right next to a mountain, and chop it down with the edge of my hand.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i think rockstar needs help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never a dull moment!!!!!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Its weird, the warmer the weather, the crazier things get around here.


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

Is that an angry Tomahawk plunger under that protective layer of crud? How cool is that? :thumbsup:

Did you design that?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I have to throw away my tennis shoes everytime I go to talledega race. that red clay will not come off.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

NickTex said:


> Is that an angry Tomahawk plunger under that protective layer of crud? How cool is that? :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you design that?



Its cool. It was my idea, that a wizard made a reality. Its cooler than a polar bears toe nail to me.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> :whistling2:



Nice jeep.:yes:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

ill bet ilplumbers jeep would smoke rockstars ram!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I run 5.38 - 1 gears. I'm not smokin anybody. Unless we run about 1/16th of a mile.

My Jeep is Hank Hill approved. Propane baby:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

One day Ill have me a toy like that. More into boats and cars though.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Playing in the mud is fun when it's planned.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice. been there. Still do that!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I run 5.38 - 1 gears. I'm not smokin anybody. Unless we run about 1/16th of a mile.
> 
> My Jeep is Hank Hill approved. Propane baby:thumbup:


Redwood starts wondering what a bottle of nitrous would do for that Jeep....
Maybe some taller gears...
Stay on top of the mud....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It's built for rock crawling. It's a good mud racer when I can control it.


----------

